# IKO Shield Pro Plus Program



## roofingsales (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey there everyone. Since the new "earth shattering" change with regards to the shingle warranties, I have not been able to find what IKO Shield Pro Plus warranty offers the home owner. I am a certified GAF contractor and would like to know what I am up against. If any can help me with this, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

You can avail the required information from this link on 'IKO Shield Pro Plus warranty.'
_______________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------

